# Arden Course- Forest of Arden



## njc1973 (Jun 25, 2013)

There was torrential rain the whole trip to the Forest of Arden, but luckily this subsided as we were due to tee off and the course didnâ€™t suffer unduly from the inclement weather.
The course played 6,500 yards off the yellows but seemed shorter with generous fairways and massive greens, there are a large number of fairway bunkers and most of the greens are protected by water and sand. The fairways and greens were in very good condition, although you could tell that there had been a lot of traffic with unrepaired pitch and spikemarks, and the rough was long enough to hinder your next shot but short enough to allow you find your ball. The obvious comparison in the area is the Brabazon and I would say both have a similar corporate atmosphere and in terms of playability the Arden having the stronger 18 but the Brabazon having the more memorable individual holes.
The twilight rate of Â£49 after 3.30 proved good value for money but I wouldnâ€™t recommend playing at the normal rate of Â£120


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 25, 2013)

was lucky enough to play it in 2011 , found the greens very fast , course was in super condition & enjoyed playing it , your right tho , not many holes stick out as being memorable theres a good par 3 around the 5th somewhere , think its index 18 but its all carry over water..a par 5 on the back 9 with water at the front with the green sloping forward to it , around 14 or 15th theres a strong par 3 well protected with bunkers  and of course the 18th tough par 3  ..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			was lucky enough to play it in 2011 , found the greens very fast , course was in super condition & enjoyed playing it , your right tho , not many holes stick out as being memorable theres a good par 3 around the 5th somewhere , think its index 18 but its all carry over water..a par 5 on the back 9 with water at the front with the green sloping forward to it , around 14 or 15th theres a strong par 3 well protected with bunkers  and of course the 18th tough par 3  ..
		
Click to expand...

Not forgetting the par five 17th where a big hitting Irish buck found the green in two and was fifteen feet away looking at eagle.... remind me what you walked off with? I agree that the holes themselves played nicely but didn't have the wow factor to stay in the memory. Tough off the whites though


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 26, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not forgetting the par five 17th where a big hitting Irish buck found the green in two and was fifteen feet away looking at eagle.... remind me what you walked off with?
		
Click to expand...

  well after a "solid" putt went 15 feet past , and another solid putt back went 6 feet past , i "confidently rolled" it in for a 5 .. 

2nd shot being my shot of the day ..


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2013)

The back 9 is far more memorable than the front. Stags rise from the sides of the fairways and herds of deer run past and across you whilst you concentrate on striking your ball over the water to well protected greens.

Deals are always available at all times and I think you can comfortable get a round for under Â£40.00 or less on the day or looking now for Friday its only Â£49 with no time restrictions. You can get on the Aylesbury for only Â£20.00 midweek and Â£30 at weekends each based on a 2-ball or only Â£20 each if a 4-ball which is excellent value.

Only 8 minutes from my front door :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd much rather play neighbouring Maxstoke Park.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 26, 2013)

Played it twice and the only memorable hole is the 18th!

Not greatly impressed unfortunately.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jun 26, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			I'd much rather play neighbouring Maxstoke Park.
		
Click to expand...

I agree completely.
I played at Maxstoke 2 weeks ago in the members invitation, the course was in fantastic condition and even the newly made bunkers looked like they'd been there for years.
I think the greens need special mention because they are absolutely superb.


----------

